# استفسار في صرف Floor drain



## تامر أمين محمد (4 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخوة الافاضل
لو عندي floor drain وعايو اصرفها علي ماسورة مخترقة الخرسانه كما بالشكل علما بان مقاس مخرج الصفاية والماسورة هو 75 مم هل يصلح أن أوصل بينهم بماسورة كما بالشكل مع مراعاة الميول؟؟


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (5 أبريل 2016)

مفيش مشكله إن شاء الله يا هندسه


----------



## سامح_420 (6 أبريل 2016)

هي بتتنفذ زي ما انتي رسمه بس حط sleeve عند اختراق الخرسانة.


----------



## Sama sama (14 أبريل 2016)

سهله باذن الله


----------



## شيخ الحارة (14 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم
الكوع يكون 45 درجة و ليس 90 درجة
و يفضل تركيب طبة تسليك على طول خط الماسورة المخترقة الخرسانة .


----------

